# Is this natural?



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

My male betta is blue and red, I just got him a few weeks ago and is around 3 months old. I noticed yesterday that he has a white spot ontop of his head. Is this normal or is something wrong?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try to get a good look at it. See if you can tell if its a missing scale, a raised bump, fuzzy looking or smooth. Characterize as gray-white, yellow-white, fuzzy-white etc. A spot may be an insignificant injury or it could be ich, fungus, columnaris, velvet etc. Don't panic, make sure your water is clean and start reading the disease links.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

It is gray-white and it is smooth, will this medication take it away?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I just checked again and it looks like a missing scale, is that worse? Also I just realized there is something that looks like cotton in the water even though there is a lid and it was rising from the bottom. Is that a sign of Ick?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

My fish have never had ick (of I just can't diagnose it) so I wouldn't know but if I were you I'd start treating with sea/aquarium salt immediately (dose at 1/2 tsp per gallon) and a bottle of each melafix and pimafix are definitely wise investments. They last a while and used together along with salt (not the table kind!!) i find can pretty much combat any problem , provided it's not a terminal thing.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A missing scale is better than a disease, though any injury can become infected. You never see ich in the water only on fish. So the cotton is most likely fungus growing on uneaten food. Siphon out the white stuff, keep the water clean and hope for the best. Healthy fish in clean water can recover from minor injuries quickly and completely. Keep a close watch and good luck.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

i just cleaned my tank and he is starting to look better, i will definately get the salt (not table salt)


----------

